# looking for comic



## benjamin33 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey a while back i saw a comic on FA that was of a rabbit and a bull, i think. And the bull was going on about how great a time they had, and he was so happy he got tested, so they could go bare back.

And then the rabbit goes "Yeah, i'm not stupid enough to catch aids twice."

Anyone know where i can find it?


----------

